

Ask HN: wrist pain - thalur

Hi all,<p>I'm working on a proposition for an inovation competition at work which is styled after the Dragon's Den TV shows (we develop an idea and get to pitch it to the CEO etc).  Our entry is a product which aims to reduce the chances of you developing wrist pain while using a computer, and to reduce the suffering of those who already have wrist pain. We would like to get a better idea of how people currently deal with this issue, so we've set up a quick survey (link at the end) and would appreciate it if you could help us by filling it out.<p>Secondly, as I suffer from wrist pain, I was wondering if there are any of you out there in HN land who also suffer.  How do you deal with it?  Does it affect your ability to run or work for a startup?<p>Thanks.<p>Survey link:<p>http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=JQn_2fz7zs_2ff7Dkdcp_2bP_2beNQ_3d_3d
======
jz
About 4 years ago, I was 22 at the time, I started experiencing pain in my
right wrist and forearm. Once the pain became unbearable, I started using the
mouse with my left hand. Almost immediately I experienced pain in my left
wrist and forearm. Initially I thought it was Carpal Tunnel Syndrome. I went
to physical therapy 3 times a week for about 6 months with little or no
benefit. I started reading books on RSI, trigger points, and myofascial pain.
I was afraid that I would need to switch careers (I'm a programmer). My
attitude towards work changed drastically and my want to use a computer
outside of work became nil. I started cutting out of work early and going to
more meetings. I did anything that would keep me away from the computer.
Driving became painful. I had to quit lifting weights and playing sports since
they worsened the pain. I then saw a surgeon who (you guessed it) said I
needed surgery on my forearms. I left his office confused and psychologically
broken. I decided surgery would be my last resort and I would try any
noninvasive approach. I enrolled in physical therapy (different therapist) for
another 3 months and stopped going. This round of therapy was actually making
the pain and numbness worse. I tried wrist braces which also made the pain
worse. My wife found a myofasical treatment center in Chicago
(<http://www.myopain.com/>). After my 1 hour visit, the intensity of the pain
decreased. I left armed with the knowledge to treat my pain. That was almost 2
years ago and I have been virtually pain free. I had a week where the pain
started coming back about 6 months ago. I went back in for another hour
appointment and she diagnosed my problem again. So to sum things up:

* I started experiencing pain in my wrists and forearms about 4 years ago

* After 6 months, the pain became so intense I started working less and avoided my computer as much as possible

* Went to physical therapy where they misdiagnosed my problem

* Stopped physical therapy after 6 months or so

* Was recommended to a surgeon who (big surprise) wanted to do surgery.

* Tried a different physical therapist

* Tried wrist braces

* Went to the myo pain center in Chicago <http://www.myopain.com/>

* I was able to treat myself after a 1 hour visit at the myopain center * Went from being able to work on a computer unbearably 35 hours a week to 70+ virtually pain free (when I worked for a YC startup)

* I now work from home and have made some ergonomic changes that have also helped:

 __The top of my monitor is at eye level.

 __I use a trackball and the Microsoft 4000 ergonomic keyboard.

 __I got an overstuffed thick pillow which helped support my neck when
sleeping on my side.

 __I use this book to find and treat the trigger
points:[http://www.amazon.com/Trigger-Point-Therapy-Workbook-Self-
Tr...](http://www.amazon.com/Trigger-Point-Therapy-Workbook-Self-
Treatment/dp/1572243759/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1257359906&sr=8-1)

~~~
thalur
Thanks for that - I'll definitely give that book a look.

* Went from being able to work on a computer unbearably 35 hours a week to 70+ virtually pain free (when I worked for a YC startup)

That's definitely encouraging. At the moment I can manage about 40 hours a
week. Any more than that (like I'm doing at the moment) and the pain comes
back :(

------
bensummers
Bizarrely, the flat Apple keyboards are the nicest and least RSI-inducing
keyboards I've ever used.

------
cinkler
In 2003 I started experiencing wrist pain when using mouse. As it became
unbearable, this is what I did: \- Went to see a doctor, without any results
\- Switched mouse from right to left hand. It took around 10 days to come to
speed with left hand. \- Right wrist continued to be painful as soon as I get
a mouse with it. It took around 4 years to be able to take mouse with it
without pain.

Recently I started to use mouse with right hand again and problem didn't
reappear yet.

I am also more aware of the way how I handle the mouse - try not to use a ot
of force when handling mouse. Switch to wireless mouse, for example.

~~~
thalur
When I tried switching the mouse to my left hand I just started getting pain
in my left hand too! I found switching to a trackball mouse has helped a lot,
as has using an ergonomic keyboard without a number pad on the right hand
side. I use one of these at work: [http://www.goldtouch.com/p-65-goldtouch-
adjustable-keyboard-...](http://www.goldtouch.com/p-65-goldtouch-adjustable-
keyboard-putty.aspx)

------
thinksketch
I too developed really bad wrist pain - mine was from too much autocad and
solidworks.

My secrets were to: 1\. Use a good chair and keyboard tray. always. 2\. train
my left hand to mouse and switch off 3\. use an upright mouse.
<http://www.evoluent.com/> It's a little expensive, but it's a good product. I
now have one for each hand so i can switch off everyone once in a while. 4\.
Also - wean yourself off the little mouse scroll wheel. Use window zooming for
cad and hold down the middle button to scroll on web pages.

------
raintrees
I switched to a Logitech trackball for awhile, which helped. I am now happily
back to a regular Logitech optical mouse (more precise control than the
trackball for me).

~~~
robg
A trackball took away all of my mouse-based pain and it has never come back.

------
hellotoby
I have had a bone graft on my right wrist from an injury when I was younger
and find using a mouse for long periods of time quite awkward.

The best solution I have found is to use a Wacom tablet instead of a mouse.
Using a writing implement is far better for my wrist than anything else I have
tried (wrist rests, trackball).

------
mbrubeck
My "other" answers were:

Switched mouse to left (sub-dominant) hand.

Keyboard with "trackpoint" pointing device.

Dvorak keyboard layout, with caps-lock as an additional control key.

Prefer keyboard-driven software (bash shell, tiling window manager, vim text
editor, QuickSilver and Gnome Do launchers, etc.).

------
thalur
Clickable link:
[http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=JQn_2fz7zs_2ff7Dkdcp_2...](http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=JQn_2fz7zs_2ff7Dkdcp_2bP_2beNQ_3d_3d)

------
timf
All my (transient) hand and wrist pains have gone away since I started doing
pushups, crawling, pullups, etc. I think they were just weak, not an RSI
problem.

------
bastian
Get a pair of $3 sport wristbands to keep your wrist joints warm and flexible.

------
iterationx
make sure you don't bend your wrist when typing and you have proper keyboard
form

------
Mz
I injured a great many tendons and ligaments in my dominant hand/arm/upper
quadrant of my torso (right upper extremity) while taking tennis in college at
age 19. I had crippling pain on and off for many years. I got quite good at
mousing left-handed and did that any time my right hand was just not
functional. With getting myself generally healthier, my tendon problems have
also cleared up.

I did "feed" my tendons for some years by taking gelatin as a supplement. That
helped but didn't cure the problem. I have concluded that that there is
infection involved and that killing infection is essentially what resolved my
problem. I now wipe my key board and mouse down with peroxide every single day
at the start of the workday, in part to help keep this problem from coming
back.

